# moss id?



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hi all pics are the same moss grown in dif spots , very slow growing tropical moss , had for 4 years or so , dont like to dry right out but handles dry seasons ok.any ideas?
craig
ps when doing its best it goes bushy and very light greenish to almost a white in areas


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

spike moss?


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Its a sphagnum sp. (moss). There are at least a few hundred varieties in the USA alone and I'm no expert in "dry moss" since I'm more of an aquatic moss guy.

I doubt you'll hear the same common name from each person you ask if it isn't common in the dart frog hobby...

-Andrew

Some more general info via wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphagnum


----------

